# Competition WINNER announced :)



## KZOR (12/7/18)

In my latest video i have a competition for those interested in winning 12 x 30ml bottles of ejuice from the X-Hype Liquid Company ( thanks @zandernwn ).

Also a reminder that i will have a live interview with @Rob Fisher this coming Sunday evening around 20:00. Topic will be built around the high end side of vaping.

Live comments will be running so get those questions ready.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/18)

Wow this is actually quite challenging, thinking cap is on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/18)

Okay here we go

There was a man from Cape Town,Kzor
Who has a toolkit that comes from the Gearbest online store,
Though the cover is fleather
And not made from real leather
It is quite nicely put together

Lol its the best I got

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Wow @KZOR I've been in the market for a decent screwdriver and driver bit set. It's a nifty lil set for small stuff but in my case, I need something more heavy duty as an IT Technician.

These are great for small things like kids toys, and like you said, watches, mobile devices, etc...

Awesome review!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/7/18)

not from gear best, this was ordered from fasttech. The quality is much better than most chinese screwdrivers you can purchase, only thing missing in this kit is an extension tool to use if the screw is too deep in.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (12/7/18)

There once was a guy called Jai Haze,
Who's screws in his head was messed up like a maze,
Kzor got some screwdrivers from Gearbest,
But he got stopped by a strange girl in weird vest,
So he left him to his own acquest.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

There was this man from the garden route,
Kzor went oh um fie fye foe fum,
Eenie weenie meenie miney moe,
And picked up a set of screwdrivers
From Gearbest to set a few loose screws straight...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (12/7/18)

Writing a limerick with Gearbest
Is sure to be a nutfest
Its handle keeps slipping
But the brackets keep gripping
And that's why this passes the Ktest

Raindance out! LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (13/7/18)

There once was a place called Gearbest,
The name that sounds alot like Beerfest,
But instead of selling beer...
They sell some awesome gear...
Like a screwdriver set that can be used to scratch your ear or open a beer!



There once was a place called Gearbest,
The name that sounds alot like Beerfest,
But instead of selling beer...
They sell some awesome gear...
_Like a screwdriver set that's fit for any Vape Connoisseur!_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/18)

There was an old man called KZOR
Who loved to screw even more
He set out on a quest
To find the Gear Best
And doesn't have to search any more

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/18)

There was a gear "scrounger" called KZOR 
Who "begged" for a driver and more
He tried to ask Haze 
But found he was crazed
And settled for Gearbest the store​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/7/18)

Great video @KZOR and cool comp! here is my entry! lol inspiration from your video and sentences.

Christmas Cracker variety packer
Plether or fleather it’s no real leather
Flap it back like Flapity Flap….
We all see Gearbest is back
Get your tool kit as quick as that!

Shot

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob (13/7/18)

Do i need a screwdriver set from Gearbest?
Even after Kzor put them to the test?
I honestly think not
Screws in my head are not vrot
But MAN, free juice is always HOT!!!
So let's give it a SHOT!!!

Done!!!  I will PM my delivery address

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (14/7/18)

Thanks for the chance @KZOR
Really challenging coming up with a limerick... But here are my two attempts. 

KZOR got this Toolkit from Gearbest, 
because it really did peak his interest, 
It needs a rougher grip with magnetic tips, 
and the casing is made out of Fleather, 
But seriously - doing the review was a real pleasure.


KZOR got this Toolkit from Gearbest
to do a review of the 24 tool heads. 
The grip was too smooth, the heads non magnetic, 
But the Bracket System was unreal. 
So KZOR recommended it as a steal. 


@Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/7/18)

GearBest has a toolkit in store
At a price that'll leave you in awe
Your search has ended
It's KZOR-recommended
For all vaping needs and more

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/18)

Let's win us some drill bits for sure
They're from Gearbest via our friend KZOR
When your dripper needs screwing
And your ejuice's done brewing
You'll be glad you found them the cure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (18/7/18)

No more entrants? Come on guys and girls one more day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/18)

An elderly man from North West,
Mislaid his driver set from Gearbest.
They'd been laid on a fleather chair,
He'd forgot they were there,
Sat down, and was bitten beneath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/18)

Another one 

There once was a shop named Gearbest
Their quality was better than the rest
They gave us some Pleather
But it was’nt real leather!
So get to the shop that sells the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/18)

A reviewer named KZOR
Received a tool kit from ashore
GEARBEST gave him their latest
The tool kit is the greatest
With twenty four bits and more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/7/18)

A winner has been selected by myself, family and YOU since your "like" and "winner" votes were also taken into consideration. 

 The winner of 12 x 20ml juices bottles from X-hype liquid company is @Dietz . 

Well done and thanks to all for entering. We really enjoyed the all the entries.

@Dietz ....... just send me a pm so we can chat about the delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (19/7/18)

KZOR said:


> A winner has been selected by myself, family and YOU since your "like" and "winner" votes were also taken into consideration.
> 
> The winner of 12 x 20ml juices bottles from X-hype liquid company is @Dietz .
> 
> ...


Happy Daaays!!! Thank you @KZOR and @zandernwn - X-Hype liquids!!
I had some fun with this one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (19/7/18)

Congrats


KZOR said:


> A winner has been selected by myself, family and YOU since your "like" and "winner" votes were also taken into consideration.
> 
> The winner of 12 x 20ml juices bottles from X-hype liquid company is @Dietz .
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (19/7/18)

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

Congrats @Dietz enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (19/7/18)

KZOR said:


> A winner has been selected by myself, family and YOU since your "like" and "winner" votes were also taken into consideration.
> 
> The winner of 12 x 20ml juices bottles from X-hype liquid company is @Dietz .
> 
> ...


On a roll there @Dietz! Congrats brother.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (19/7/18)

Well done
@Dietz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/7/18)

Congrats @Dietz!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Congratulations @Dietz , you’re guaranteed many happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/18)

enjoy @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3


----------

